# Vzw 2.3.4 rooted gingerbread...leak..EF01



## dirtydroidx

I want everyone to go out, and buy the Team Black Hat app TODAY as a thank you to them for delivering this much needed resource to me,and oldmacnut, and to Spacemoose, they all pitched in alto of work.

This is EFO1.
Verizons Gingerbread. This IS the EFO1 that TBH has released today, however, I worked it so much that P3Droid agreed that it is our project aka the android door team.

This came from Oldmacnut. Over at that other place lol i will post the original thread later on.

De bloated
53 pieces of junk stripped.
TouchWiz 5 
FULL working 3G !!!!!!!!
100% Root,yes i said root,on 2.3.4,huh,yep cuz oldmacnut it a super genius.

Version 1.0 is running the Stock VZW Kernel and Recovery. Spacemoose is working on a Kernel Fix for this right now. As it stands, its Either 3G on Stock Kernel+Root, or Custom Kernel+Recovery and Root, I decided the 3G was more important

So hear it is folks,in a heimdall pack for you ,thanks to oldmacnut and spacemoose. Without these guys and teamblack hat and p3droid none of this would be possible. i want to thank all of them from the bottom of my heart.

There will be lots more to come for this,such as a recovery,themed,and all kinds of crazy stuff ma by even PURE CM6 OHH wait i mean CM7. Who know's but enjoy the greatness of gingerbread for all us on VZW.

Instructions.......

Open Heimdall

Put Tab in Download Mode

The Following Files go in the following slots....

factoryfs goes in the FactoryFS

zImage Goes in Kernel

param.lfs goes in Param.lfs

cache.rfs goes in Cache

dbdata.rfs goes in Database Data

recovery.bin goes in Recovery

DO NOT DEVIATE

Tab will reboot.

Immediatlly force a reboot into Recovery
Yes I know its factory, Dan is working hard on repairing the CWM and Custom Kernel for this.

Wipe Data/Factory reset
Wipe Cache

Reboot

And Enjoy.

Doing any of this will void your warranty myself or rootzwiki are not responsible for anything that might happen to your tab or if you cause thermal nuclear war with china or you have a heart attack in the process of flashing. You as the user take full responsibility for anything that might happen.

DOWNLOAD >>>>>>>>>>>> http://www.theandroiddoor.com/index.php?/files/file/10-better-than-life-confidence-and-paranoia-v10-verizon-3g-gb/


----------



## bobboman

thanks for the leak, however i refuse to buy an app that is not listed on the Android Market, specially when the only site i can find it on is a .info site


----------



## dirtydroidx

bobboman said:


> thanks for the leak, however i refuse to buy an app that is not listed on the Android Market, specially when the only site i can find it on is a .info site


That is your choice but you van get the leak in the app that is not rooted. At the bottom of the post there is a link to theandroiddoor.com there you will find the leak rooted and debloated for free. I will fix the post now.


----------



## dirtydroidx

Linked fixed


----------



## Scottbg1

Is this stable? Our at least semi-stable?


----------



## dirtydroidx

Scottbg1 said:


> Is this stable? Our at least semi-stable?


I would not release anything if it was not stable. 98% stable its my daily driver.


----------



## Scottbg1

Good to know! Thank you!

Downloading now!


----------



## oldmacnut

dirtydroidx said:


> There will be lots more to come for this,such as a recovery,themed,and all kinds of crazy stuff ma by even *PURE CM6 OHH wait i mean CM7*. Who know's but enjoy the greatness of gingerbread for all us on VZW.


I LOL'd real hard on that one. lol.

Proof. 
It's real.

View attachment 1672
View attachment 1673


----------



## Soapinmouth

this still being worked on?

thanks sooo much btw! AHH so happy to finally get gb on here, anyone wanna help a noob get gtalk video working on here tho, I hear you have to manually replace the .lib with the newer one and the newer gtalk app


----------



## ro6666lt

moved to general... for now...


----------



## Juiced_rl

Update on the link it seems to be down??


----------



## originaldobo

Anyone see to have 3g issues on this build.


----------

